# [W] Forgeworld Winged Hive Tyrant [H] $$$Paypal$$$



## tylertt (Feb 11, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I am looking to purchase a Forgeworld Winged Hive Tyrant. I am looking for one unpainted as well if possible. 

I know this is a rare model to find, unpainted at that, and due to which I am ready to pay good money for one if you have one available.

Shoot me a PM if you have one so we can talk business :so_happy:

I am also looking for these other Tyranid models as well:
Biovores (Latest version, can be finecast or metal)
Venomthropes
Lictors

Thanks!


----------



## tylertt (Feb 11, 2014)

Anyone know of where I could find one of these? I am willing to pay $120.00 shipped for one!!


----------



## tylertt (Feb 11, 2014)

Still desperate to find one of these models. Shoot me a PM if you have any details on one.


----------

